
Facebook to Invest $5.7B in Ambani’s Jio Platforms - ublaze
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-22/facebook-to-plow-5-7-billion-in-ambani-s-jio-wireless-platforms
======
sova
Will translate to a 9.99% equity stake
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-
invests-5-7-billion-...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-
invests-5-7-billion-014703361.html)

